# Jobon lighter review



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

Picked up a Jobon torch lighter on amazon a couple of weeks ago










I have to say for 15 bucks delivered I am impressed. It has a nice solid feel of quality to it. Finger adjustable flame dial, starts first try every time, nice large tank, and has two very sharp punchs built in.

The adjustable neck is a little weird, works perfect and locks in at the different positions with an indente but I just cant imagine using it given the trigger angle.

The dangly plastic cap is annoying so I cut it off, however that is all that would stop a pocket fire if the moons so aligned. (Probably ok for a chest or side pocket carry , but I wouldnt try hip pocket.)

One other possible con is it was a little hard to fill, the nipple is way down in there, I actually slide off the adjustment dial when i refill to make it easier to reach and the xikar nipple just made it down there. couldnt seem to reach it right with the vector. With the tank size though, should last while between refills.

As a truck or table top lighter its perfect and well built.

Amazon.com: Jobon Brand Premium Torch Lighter w/ 2 Size Cigar Punch: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How does it feel once it's in your pocket...that's how I usually judge a lighter as to when I sit down in a chair that it hasn't stabbed me in the crotch and rendered me impotent for the next 24 hours?


----------

